
Show HN: Machine Wisdom – Generated Inspiration from Deep Learning (GPT-2) - jonathanbgn
https://machineswisdom.com
======
xyzal
Looks like Deepak Chopra will be out of a job soon. Good work!

------
DoctorOetker
this is really curious, to me it feels like systematic inconsistency
(sometimes semantic inconsistency, sometimes linguistic or syntactic
inconsistency)

what is the trick?

------
alainchabat
That's pretty good, which data set did you use?

~~~
jonathanbgn
Thanks! I used a combination of datasets that I found from Google's Dataset
Search tool
([https://datasetsearch.research.google.com](https://datasetsearch.research.google.com)).

